# When are your goats due?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm just getting so excited about my girls kidding--forget Christmas presents. I want the kids to be born!! dance:

I felt my Nubian, Clare (aka. Clarebear or Claraboo) for babies on the milkstand and there were tiny kicks! I'm so excited! She is due Feb 7th and she is a 2nd freshner. She gave me a single buck last time so I'm hoping for twins this kidding.

I have a Nigerian dwarf, Peaches due January 15th also. I can't wait! I hope she pops them out nice and easy. :biggrin

And then I have 5 does kidding in March.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Mine are due beginning Jan 4 so the udders are starting to develop and my excitement is mounting. Love kidding season.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

dance: 8 days, Mini-Mancha's, and she is enormous!!!! dance: I'm so excited I really am dancing just about like this dance:


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

1 already kidded, 1 due tomorrow, 2 more next week. The rest are due in February and March.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Monica, can we get a YouTube video of you doing the happy dance? I want to see it.

Jana- what did your doe kid? I've living vicariously through the kiddings of others right now...


----------



## littleman (Sep 10, 2008)

I have one due Feb and two due in March. I am defiantly hoping for a better turn out then last year. Last year I only got one doe out of nine babies.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

One in Feb, 14 in March and 1 so far for May...when my new buck gets here, hopefully 6 more for May, with appraisal not until September I may hold them over, haven't decided.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Our first kids arrived 12/3/2010. We still have a dozen or so does left to breed so we will be kidding out in May again (hopefully not June).
5 this month (2 done); 12 next month, 6 in February, 20+ in March, 20+ in April, another 20 or so in May/June. I have two does probably leaving as bred does (due this month and next).


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Dana, we had twin doelings 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=19568&id=100001581877738&saved


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Dana....I would, but that would totally embarrass my kids (and the children... :rofl)


----------



## Rockinddtoggs (Jun 24, 2010)

Jana~ Very nice kids! I have 4 due in a 2 week span in Feb and 2 FF in April.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

My first doe is due the middle of February. I have a few more due late Feb., some in March, April and May, with four left to breed.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Amy, 

I take it the vet tech job explains the fancy sonogram shots of your pregnant does ?  Nice !!


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

I have one daughter due with my first grandchild, Zacheriah Edward, due January 3rd. One oberhasli due March 25, second freshener, nice milker. 3 yearlings to be bred this month for late may.


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

One is due Jan 12, and one Jan 15. Had to dry up my Jersey so YAY! MILK AGAIN! Here's hoping the girls do well!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

1 due March 14 and the other due April 23. Ugh. They were supposed to be closer together.

Cute pics, Jana.


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

all four jan29-30th.held them back two weeks this year,wish I hadnt now.


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

We've got three due in April and two more in May... Just added my new buck to the herd so those two who should have been due in April will definitely kid out come May.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

Jana, 
Is the spotted one from Copper Breeze? Which doe/buck got the black doeling? All of them are cutie-patooties!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

supermom said:


> Dana....I would, but that would totally embarrass my kids (and the children... :rofl)


But, but isn't that our job as a parent??? To totally embarrass our children at every opportunity??


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

adillenal said:


> supermom said:
> 
> 
> > Dana....I would, but that would totally embarrass my kids (and the children... :rofl)
> ...


 I think it is...and when they get 20 or so it gets really fun!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Sherrie, 

I need to caption my photos so I don't confuse people. The top pictures of the two light roan girls are our first Copper kids. It's hard to tell but Cupcake is spotted and has a shoulder splash like her sire, it will be more obvious once she is shaved.

I know that Tahitian, the spotted buckling, looks likea Copper look alike but he was born before Copper got here  I always wanted to take a photo of the two of them side by side. So he is actually out of my other buck Dakota and a solid brown doe Danish. She gave us 3 bucks and 1 doe - the bucks were very flashy, the doe was , of course, brown, ha ! I repeated the breeding and she is due in February. 

The solid black buckling was from Zia and a sire we no longer own.


----------



## karenowilkins (Aug 3, 2010)

FF due tuesday and the the 8 due the middle of February.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

I have 2 due in Feb, 3 in March, and 2 in April. One of the ones due in Feb is way too huge. I'm not feeding her anything but alfalfa. She must be carrying quads. She looks like she is going to burst any day and we still have 2 months to go :crazy
I have to admit I'm a little nerved about this one. Linda


----------



## Rockinddtoggs (Jun 24, 2010)

prairie nights said:


> Amy,
> 
> I take it the vet tech job explains the fancy sonogram shots of your pregnant does ?  Nice !!


YES It was an experiment to see if we could not only confirm pregnancy but also guess how many!! Thank You


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

4 *anytime* though only 2 look bred... Nutmeg & Serranop were FF in 09 and were open last year. Cracklin Rosie and Snickerdoodle were kids born late in 09 so hopefully FF in 11...

3 starting Jan 4th
8 starting Feb 12th
6 FF starting Mar 8th

2 being bred elsewhere... and not sure yet....


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

We had 3 in November, 14 due starting Christmas week through January then we do not yet know how many due in March. Hoping to find the time to draw blood this week and send it in t find out exactly how many. *Could be* as many as 30 but I sincerely doubt it.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Hope lots are pregnant LeeAnne!


----------



## rebeccasminis (Aug 24, 2010)

Tonight! I am on my way out to spend an hour or so in the barn, this is a Nigerian Doe whom I bought this summer, she kidded last year with triplets and the doeling died....NOT this year! So I will be having some soon  the rest arent until February and into March
Rebecca


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Delilah x Zepher = Jan. 22
Misty x Zepher = Mar. 14
Flurri x DW = Mar. 14
Honey x DW = Mar. 18
Acapella x Zepher = Mar. 18 or April
Abby x Zepher = Mar. 25


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Starting in March going through to April here. :biggrin We are beyond excited
Nubian does were all bred to Khan All the alpine junior does were bred to Tallis. And Gwen was bred to Theoden, We will FINALLY get to SEE the breeding of the line we have planned ( :woohoo). Last breeding was a bomb with Gwen because of the dog attack 
Most eager for the udders on our 2 Lonesome Doe linebreeding FF'S, VERY VERY anxious for Lady's kidding (think pink think pink).
Though all the new kiddos are cute as a button.... I must admit I like the break and do not envy you winter kidders  And anyone who has seen my FB avatar will say I need that break :lol. 
Tam


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

This is what I have on my calendar...but I pen breed, so it's guesstimates.

NettieXAstus (3rd freshener): March 6
CallieXPilgrim (3rd freshener): March 12
ZZXAstus (2nd freshener): March 13
KindleXPilgrim (3rd freshener): March 15
AbbyXBeerrun (FF): March 29
AllieXBeerrun (FF): April 3
MayzieXBeerrun (FF): April 12

Might have another due in May or maybe June or maybe held over til next year. :/

And in the middle of all this......I have my first grandbaby due March 10. I've told my daughter-in-law that when any of the does go into labor that she is to cross her legs! LOL Hinted to her that March 20th would be a good day to wait for--would be right between the break between the sr does and FFs and...it's MY birthday. :biggrin Oh, and grandbaby is a girl.  Hope it's a trend for the year. PINK! PINK! PINK!


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

18 Boer does are due mid January - mid February.

3 Saanens: end of January
2 Saanens: end of February
2 Saanens: March
3 Saanens: April 
4 Saanens: May

We don't normally have so many due in May, but waited on a few girls once we knew that Companeros Clinton Xavier was coming for a conjugal visit in mid-November. :biggrin

Eagerly looking forward to seeing FF udders as well as new kids!


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

First kids born Nov. 29th buckling & doeling. Doeling is all black w/ blue eyes!!!
Next 2 due anyday!!
More due in March & April.
November & December kids are from our buck finding every hole in the fence he could find and when running out of pre-made holes he made a few of his own and had several "fun" days out of his pen!!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

All four due in February. I'm trying a new schedule this year, earlier than usual for myself. The one doe that was bred for March kids goes to a new home today. I'm really excited for these babies. Last year I was sick and had to have surgery right when I should have been getting ready for babies. Really stole some of the joy out of kidding season. But this year, well, I just can't wait!


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

March, May and contemplating one late breeding for June kids.


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

Jan 24 is the first one here, and 5 more in Feb. Blondie is due first, and she is pretty big. Gave me trips the last two years, so hoping for a nice healthy repeat of this spring-triplet does!! Could I get that lucky??? LOLOL I doubt it but its worth hoping for  2 are FF-one is the Kastdemur doeling, and the other a Goodbar daughter, cant wait to see UDDERS, not just babies. 3 are 2nd fresheners and I'm really looking forward to seeing how that back end has matured a bit, all had potential, but based on second freshening will decide who to sell and who to keep, since I kept 4 2010 doelings and somebody had got to go to make room for the upcoming crowd. The 2 biggest 2010 babies (all are Pruittville's Moon River daughters) are over a hundred lbs, have to tape to see just how much they've grown this past month. I MAY breed them if they show a strong heat for May babies. Not sure, am agonizing over that... But we've got late LA here and I sure would love to have them freshened for it! And I am so anxious to see the udders on these girls and see in my amateur breeding strategy is what I'm hoping for. 

Best wishes and thinking PINK here for everyone, am looking forward to everyone's pictures and success stories! I love this time of year.


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh,and by the way- NO-ONE is allowed to have ANY birthing or baby or doe problems- we are gonna have a great season, right??? And everyone is gonna have the most awesome does to keep and buyers coming out of the woodwork throwing money at ya! 

Seriously though, thoughts prayers and good wishes for all of us. Y'all work hard and deserve a great year.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

March 1,9,11


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Way too late. And most aren't due yet at all! :nooo


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

:biggrin I have 10 baby Boers and I am watching udders as the buck was a fence jumper :? ,my LM are bred to my new Nubian buck and they are due in February .


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

My first doe is due the end of February and the last one is due the end of May. She would be the tall one that the buckling couldn't reach until he grew a bit. :down


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes to Laura's post!!! And everyone has a few cc's of oxytocin on hand, at least 2cc of lutelyse, has spent this winter learning to tube a newborn, has read everything on this forum about hypocalcemia and has their CMPK injectable from the vet or calcium gluconate injectable from jeffers, has bought a bag of lacated ringers from hoeggers, has at least a small amount of bo-se and 300 to 400 IU of vitamin E capsules from walmart. And if you have my phone number, no calls until after 9:30 am unless you want me to call you at 2 am when I am going to bed  AND I WILL!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

[[And if you have my phone number, no calls until after 9:30 am unless you want me to call you at 2 am when I am going to bed Smiley AND I WILL! Smiley]]

LOL BUT it is nice to know I can call you at 12:30AM.

And thank you for the reminder I got lactated ringers, but am not sure where I put the iv set... hmmmm....


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Your more likely to catch me also  It's almost midnight, two more boxes to post and I am done. Vicki


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Lovely ND we got from Amanda at Island Creek Farms gave us Trips Fri. our 1st Lap AI Doe due Feb. then one in April ending in May


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

Have one due end of January and one due end of April.


----------



## dawnwinddg (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm down to 5 does...should be 3 in February, 1 in March, 1 in May. I was really hoping for just one group of kids.


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Between all you folks bragging about your December kiddings and this... 



 I'll never make it to April! Spring HAS to be the most wonderful time of the year!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Gotta love UTube, I never bothered with it until recently...now there is a place you can waste some time! But honestly you can see everything on there, from how the blender you want to buy works, to things not for mixed company! V


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, I agree Vicki but there is some really cool stuff there too. The fact that I don't have a TV probably contributes to my internet addiction. :biggrin


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh my goodness another no tv person! That is 5 whole people I know of now!


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

You can add another to your list.  We shot ours years ago - it made a nice explosion - we were out in the desert so no harm to anyone.  Was rather fun.  We do use the computer to watch dvds - but at least we choose the video, timing, etc. 

Neat youtube clip - I have to wait til March for my babies.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

The funny part is- they are ALL goat folk!!! yeehaw! dance:
We were raising our kids with out tv and inlaws gave them one behind our back.
DH took it out in the yard and they took turns axing it. :biggrin
They still tell the story! Fun to know about others like minded- 
less than 1% of US population goes without 'regular programming'. :rofl


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

buckrun said:


> Oh my goodness another no tv person! That is 5 whole people I know of now!


Yup... a conscious choice to avoid exposure to the brainwashing machine or "reality TV", I'm too busy living the good life!


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Lee - I'm another one you can add to your list of TVless homes. I spend my time actively living my own life. There is so much to do (not work related) why do people have time to watch TV!? I watch videos/movies as a family entertainment night out only. To many other choices of fun things to do. Linda


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That is so awesome. I need to start a map with locator pins for the few I know of and see if I can keep adding! There is too much to do including a zillion books to read if you need sit down time! Thanks for sharing those confessions of the fringe!


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

All 10 does due between Mar 1 and Mar 13th


----------

